# 98 Nissan Altima squealing



## sidpat (May 29, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I have a 98 Nissan Altima and I get a squealing sound when I turn the A/c on. It goes on and off every few seconds. When the A/c is off i do not hear any sound. I think the A/c belt is the culprit but today i showed a mechanic and he said that the A/c compressor is in fault. But i doubt him since my A/c works very good in the car. Can anyone suggest what could be the reason of this squealing sound. 

Thanks.


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

sidpat said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have a 98 Nissan Altima and I get a squealing sound when I turn the A/c on. It goes on and off every few seconds. When the A/c is off i do not hear any sound. I think the A/c belt is the culprit but today i showed a mechanic and he said that the A/c compressor is in fault. But i doubt him since my A/c works very good in the car. Can anyone suggest what could be the reason of this squealing sound.
> 
> Thanks.


Could be the belt. If you look at the two belts in there if they are cracked at all I'd replace them. If you replace the steering belt it needs to be tightened twice more than likely. You'll put it on and it will be fine for a week then you need to tighten it again and it'll be fine from there.

Tony


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

check it's tightness!


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with both. If they are cracked, you need to replace them, and then have them adjust accordingly. Happened to my car just last year.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*maybe the ac idler pulley?*



bnorah said:


> I agree with both. If they are cracked, you need to replace them, and then have them adjust accordingly. Happened to my car just last year.


Have someone else try to listen under hood with the ac on and off . I'd say if it doesn't make noise right at the compressor , replacing the idler pulley and belt should fix it.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Spray silicone on the belts with the engine running. If the noise goes away, even temporarily, you need to tighten or replace the belts.

----------------
Now playing: Band of Horses - Weed Party
via FoxyTunes


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i had the same problem with my ac squeeling when on,i took my tire off,examind the belt pulled off the belt pully and greased it,quiet as a whistle,i even put the old rotted belt back on that was 3 years ago,a/c still pumpin out at 40 degrees


----------

